# Shepton Mallet @ The Motorhome Show, Shepton Mallet



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at The Motorhome Show, Shepton Mallet in Shepton Mallet, Somerset starting 11/09/2014

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=457

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

LadyJ has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## caz_cat (Jun 24, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

caz_cat has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

waspes has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

larrywatters has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

oldenstar has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All 


Am looking for lots more peoples for this show in September please, there are usually about 150 stalls and evening entertainment is free  so come on and join us there


Jacquie


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm in 2 minds over this show or the NEC in October :?: 

Is there any difference?

fyi...The CC has pitches at the NEC one for £30 including EHU...

Graham :?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

GMJ said:


> I'm in 2 minds over this show or the NEC in October :?:
> 
> Is there any difference?
> 
> ...


Hi Graham

Depends on what your looking for really, if your looking for a new van then NEC prob best although very expensive for camping :roll:

Shepton has a good mix of used and new vans and usually plenty of accessories. Out of all the Shows Shepton in September is the one I like the best, camping from Thursday to Monday and not at an extortionate cost either  plus we have a hard standing pitch there so if wet no chance of sinking 

We don't usually have electric but I think you can pre book it yourself through LX Trix e.mail [email protected] or Phone 01749 823162, not sure how much it is now days.

If you do decide to come to Shepton with us and book electric please let me know

Jacquie


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks Jacquie  

Our preference would be for Shepton as it sounds like a nicer prospect all round. We would probably only stay for 1 night I think (maybe 2). We arnt after a new/old MH but rather want to see what things are available for winter MHing as we plan to use ours throughout the winter. 

I'll let you know what we decide to do

Graham


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

If anyone wants electric at Shepton you can pre book it through LX Trix e.mail [email protected] or Phone 01749 823162, the price is £26.40.

If booking electric please tell them you want it on Motorhomefacts. pitch and please let me know you have booked it.

Oh and we could do with a few more of you coming to Shepton PLEASE

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi Jacquie

I think we will be coming for 1 night. We are looking at staying 1 night at the show and 1 night at a CC site nearby. We just need to decide whether it with be Thur/Fri or Fri/Sat and in which order to stay  

Will decide soonest

Graham


----------



## Nedley (Aug 21, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

Nedley has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## lecky7 (May 29, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

lecky7 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

If anyone is interested I have just booked electrics for this show...first time for a September show.

Saves me worrying about economising the leccy.

Paul


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

*New Attendee Added*

GMJ has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: New Attendee Added*



nukeadmin said:


> GMJ has just added their name to attend this rally


Phew...did it!!...quite a convoluted process 

I'm only there for the Friday night: what time can I get to site; pitch up and wander into the show?

We are staying at the CC site at Cheddar on the Saturday night too 

Cheers

Graham


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

Sundial has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: New Attendee Added*



GMJ said:


> nukeadmin said:
> 
> 
> > GMJ has just added their name to attend this rally
> ...


Hi Graham

Gates usually open about 9am if you come any earlier I shall still be in bed :lol: so just park yourself up on our pitch and i'll catch you when your in 8O

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

oldenstar said:


> If anyone is interested I have just booked electrics for this show...first time for a September show.
> 
> Saves me worrying about economising the leccy.
> 
> Paul


Thanks for letting me know Paul.

If anyone else is booking electric please let me know.

Its £26.40 and you book it with LX Trix e.mail [email protected] or Phone 01749 823162,

Jacquie


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: New Attendee Added*

[quote="LadyJ

Hi Graham

Gates usually open about 9am...

Jacquie[/quote]

I was thinking more late morning so we wont disturb your sleep Jacquie 

Can you advise on food and drink options available for the Friday night for those attending (or point me in the right direction for info)?

ta

Graham


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: New Attendee Added*



GMJ said:


> [quote="LadyJ
> 
> Hi Graham
> 
> ...


I was thinking more late morning so we wont disturb your sleep Jacquie 

Can you advise on food and drink options available for the Friday night for those attending (or point me in the right direction for info)?

ta

Graham [/quote]

Hi Graham

There will be the usual outside caterers open during the day and the upstairs Wessex bar does meals up to about 9pm I think. Downstairs Wessex bar there will be evening entertainment.

Jacquie


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks again

Sorry to trouble you further but can you (or anyone) comment on what the food is like in your experience?

Also is the evening entertainment

1) free?
2) posh? (will I need a party frock?  

Graham


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

GMJ said:


> Thanks again
> 
> Sorry to trouble you further but can you (or anyone) comment on what the food is like in your experience?
> 
> ...


Hi Graham

Burgers & Chips and usually cornish pasty man there all quite eatable outside caterer's although a bit on the pricy side about £3 for a portion of chips.

Never had a meal in the upstairs bar so can't comment on that but you will be ok in your jeans there.

Evening entertainment is FREE and usually not too bad, have to get in early for a seat though.

Jacquie


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Cheers 

Off to France now so will pick up on this in a couple of weeks  

Tarrah

Graham


----------



## lockkeeper (Jan 28, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

lockkeeper has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## CherryPirate (May 19, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

ricec has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Davethegrowler (Aug 12, 2014)

*New Attendee Added*

Davethegrowler has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

peaky has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## piinch (May 17, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

piinch has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## salfy (Feb 22, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

salfy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Jacquie

I little bird tells me (well...a post on another thread anyway) that you used to make/sell MHF forum stickers? Do you still do so and will you have any at SM?

ta

Graham


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

GMJ said:


> Jacquie
> 
> I little bird tells me (well...a post on another thread anyway) that you used to make/sell MHF forum stickers? Do you still do so and will you have any at SM?
> 
> ...


Yes Graham ive still got a few stickers also some MHF flags and Key rings and will have them at Shepton

Jacquie


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

typical just because your a celebrity now doesn't mean you can hand out free gifts xxxxx


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

larrywatters said:


> typical just because your a celebrity now doesn't mean you can hand out free gifts xxxxx


Stickers £1 Flags £8.50 Key rings £2.50 :wink:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks Jacquie 

I'll make sure to take a look at SM  

Graham


----------



## Superlo (Apr 6, 2014)

*New Attendee Added*

Superlo has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

*The shepton mallett show*

could anyone advise me ?? Im trying to book the shepton mallet show , we want to arrive on Saturday and stay overnight for sunday /Monday, but the booking only wants us to put in Thursday or Friday, I cannot find the latest time to arrive on the Friday night if we have to do that ?? any info would be welcome as I cant wait to be part of the motorhome facts group !!!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi peaky

Just book for Friday, put your name on the rally list and send a PM to LadyJ telling her when you expect to arrive. It's important to tell her otherwise she'll be waiting around on Friday night for you to arrive.

Normally the gates are open at Shepton until about 9pm IIRC but if you arrive late they'll probably park you up for the night just inside the main gate. If that happens, give LadyJ a ring and she may be able to send someone up to the gate to collect you.


----------



## Bob44again (Aug 27, 2014)

*New Attendee Added*

Bob44again has just added their name to attend this rally

Hello J & J - Maggie and I have just re-surfaced after our two years MHF absence: Business finally just sold but still we are still committed until Mid November then we retire.

However we should be able to get down to this Shepton Show hence our provisional Booking, looking forward muchly to catching up etc.

Keep safe - All for now

Bob & Maggie L in company with Bailie Nicol Jarvie :twisted:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: New Attendee Added*



Bob44again said:


> Bob44again has just added their name to attend this rally
> 
> Hello J & J - Maggie and I have just re-surfaced after our two years MHF absence: Business finally just sold but still we are still committed until Mid November then we retire.
> 
> ...


Well hello there sailor nice to hear from you again  look forward to seeing you both at Shepton

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just a reminder folks that booking closes for this show on *FRIDAY 5TH SEPTEMBER* so if your thinking of coming please be quick and add your names to the rally list and get booking with Stone Leisure.

Those on the list still showing unconfirmed are

caz_cat
TheColeses

For those of you that have not been to Shepton with us we have a hard standing pitch there.

Main gate is manned 24hrs so no problem with getting in but if arriving after about 9pm then you may be put in a holding bay till the morning. If this happens please let me know as we don't want to be sitting up all night waiting for you, mobile number 0753 863 6122.

Jacquie


----------



## TheColeses (Apr 19, 2011)

*New Attendee Added*

TheColeses has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## fozzyaj (Nov 24, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

fozzyaj has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## DC4JC (Sep 19, 2007)

DC4JC has just added their names and have booked tickets for this from Friday.

See you there.


----------



## DC4JC (Sep 19, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

DC4JC has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Bob44again (Aug 27, 2014)

LadyJ said:


> If anyone wants electric at Shepton you can pre book it through LX Trix e.mail [email protected] or Phone 01749 823162, the price is £26.40.
> 
> If booking electric please tell them you want it on Motorhomefacts. pitch and please let me know you have booked it...Thanks Jacquie


Hello Jacquie,

Beg to inform you that electrickery has now been booked & pre-paid for this humble attendee's MH.

We will call to advise/update you with our ETA nearer the event

Best wishes & CU all soon...

Bob & Maggie L


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Last chance to book for Shepton folks booking closes tomorrow at 5.30pm




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Pre booking for this show is now closed*

You can still go and pay on the gate and if we have room on our pitch you are welcome to join us although it will cost you a £1 :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Are there showers/washrooms/toilets available at the site?

ta

Graham


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

GMJ said:


> Are there showers/washrooms/toilets available at the site?
> 
> ta
> 
> Graham


Yes Graham not posh but serviceable couple of mins from our pitch. I would come full of water though as we do not always have a tap on our pitch

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Can Mr D Tyler Van Reg TY12ERS please let me know his user name on here so that I can add him to the rally list



Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

LadyJ said:


> GMJ said:
> 
> 
> > Are there showers/washrooms/toilets available at the site?
> ...


Thanks Jacquie

Will do...and rest assured serviceable will be fine 

Its the Mrs who's posh :lol: ...she'll be using the MH 

Graham


----------



## DorsetChris (Aug 23, 2014)

We've just collected our new (to us) van today!  

Never been to a rally before, but we we're planning on attending the Shepton Show (Fri - Sun) to purchase the various bits and bobs we need. I was wondering what are the advantages of attending as part of the rally? 

It would be good to meet a few faces and the like, but I would hate for others to think we were being a bit grumpy because we're not overly social types and the thought of sitting in a circle singing ging-gang-goolie till 2am over a sherry leaves me shuddering!! :lol: 

Is it OK rally etiquette to be moderately friendly?

Chris


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

DorsetChris said:


> We've just collected our new (to us) van today!
> 
> Never been to a rally before, but we we're planning on attending the Shepton Show (Fri - Sun) to purchase the various bits and bobs we need. I was wondering what are the advantages of attending as part of the rally?
> 
> ...


Hi Chris

Pre booking closed yesterday but you can still pay on the gate and if we have enough room then you are more than welcome to park with us cost you a £1 though.

As to being part of the rally and sitting out half the night that's not my idea of fun either a. I don't drink and b. it gets cold :lol: When i'm in charge everyone does there own thing you can wonder round and talk to folks or you can sit in your van all weekend as long as you say hi when you arrive and bye when you leave that's all we ask of you. If you need help with anything there is usually someone available to point you in the right direction 

Jacquie

P.S. What bits & Bobs you looking for ive got a garage full of them at home as we downsized this year


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

DorsetChris said:


> We've just collected our new (to us) van today!
> 
> Never been to a rally before, but we we're planning on attending the Shepton Show (Fri - Sun) to purchase the various bits and bobs we need. I was wondering what are the advantages of attending as part of the rally?
> 
> ...


Hi Chris

Our first one too...and your views sound very similar to myself and my wife.

We'll have a chat to anyone but also fear the 'ging gang goolie' effect :lol:

See you there (mine will be the one with a big red dragon on the front...the MH that is, not the wife!)

Graham


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

On the 'bits and bobs' thing - and I'm sure that you will do this - but check out some base line prices of the 'stuff' you want (or think you want) prior to going to the show as I have found some startling variations in prices via t'internet/Caravan shops/shows etc. 

I have also never found the internet shop attached to this website to be very competitive either  

Graham


----------



## DorsetChris (Aug 23, 2014)

LadyJ said:


> Pre booking closed yesterday but you can still pay on the gate and if we have enough room then you are more than welcome to park with us cost you a £1 though.
> ...
> P.S. What bits & Bobs you looking for ive got a garage full of them at home as we downsized this year


Drat! I'd been thinking about it for a while, but didn't want to commit until we actually had the van in our possession, we've already had one minor delay in delivery, we didn't want to be caught out by a second.

Sounds like rallies are far from the horrors of my fevered imagination :lol:, we're definitely coming to the show, so we'll try and find you all and I'm sure I had a pound somewhere!

Bit's and bobs: hook up leads, hoses, levelling blocks, etc. - they all went to encourage the sale of our last van. We also need to stock up on all the tat you never knew you needed till you spent too long at a show! :lol:

C.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We only got our first one in July and found that, despite an urgent desire to spend loads of dosh on 'stuff', the best thing we did was have a few 2 or 3 nighters away and keep a list of 'things' that would be required - whether you need to buy them or take them from your home.

Then come back off your short trip; sort through the list and do another short trip. By our 3rd short trip the list was virtually nil.

NB One thing which is virtually free is to take an old tea towel or two handy for when you collect your hook up lead in (wipes any moisture or crud off it)  

Cheers

Graham


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Jacquie

Out of interest...and not that Im tight or anything...but what insurance does the £1 buy you/us? What exactly does it cover given that we al have insurance (hopefully  )

ta

Graham


----------



## Bob44again (Aug 27, 2014)

LadyJ said:


> DorsetChris said:
> 
> 
> > ... to purchase the various bits and bobs we need. I was wondering what are the advantages of attending as part of the rally?
> ...


re: Bits & Bobs

I'd imagine that, like Lady J, other MHF Ralley-goers (for Shepton and/or any other Ralley or meet) often have useable MH Specific items* they no longer need but desire that those Bits & Bobs should go to a good home (but within OUR community rather than to any random passer-by or flea-bay).

Probably not original but some thoughts from this call-sign:

The small print for these shows usually states that non-exhibitors are forbidden from offering items for sale so perhaps a MHF Club members only 'Bring & Buy Morning' would serve the above purpose?

*A few Books, CDs & Videos could even be included as being 'useful' if not strictly Motor Home specific.

What do I Know - Perhaps it's been tried before? If so - What was the feed-back/did it work or not?

BTW - As a 'Bob' I'd be happy to 'host it' at Shepton Mallet - Providing it's allowed & there is enough interest....


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

GMJ said:


> Jacquie
> 
> Out of interest...and not that Im tight or anything...but what insurance does the £1 buy you/us? What exactly does it cover given that we al have insurance (hopefully  )
> 
> ...


sitting on edge of chair all agog waiting for a plausible answer!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Dorset Chris

I have a 25mt hook up cable if your interested £15 let me know and ill bring it with me. If you ring Stone Leisure I am sure they would take your booking and leave tickets on the gate for you.

Bob44again you can bring whatever you like to sell we often have motorhome boot sales :lol: 


GJM the £1 for insurance covers us if you damage anything on the site we are staying on (well i think thats it :lol: ) but we do have to pay for insurance to be able to have our Natural England certificate all totally confusing I know but there you go.


Jacquie


----------



## DorsetChris (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks Jacqui, that hook up lead sounds like a great start to our show shopping!  

I've already phoned Stone Leisure and they said the gate will be open 24hrs and at worst they'll pop us in a holding area till the morning, which is no problem. We will see you there 

C.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

If anyone is interested I have a Mobile 300 drive away awning colour light blue with a few bits of mud on it :lol: £55 o.n.o


One of the fancy wind breaks with the fold up metal poles that packs into a smallish bag colour navy £15 o.n.o

A morrocan mat largeish size colour reddy brown it is a faded though but still quite serviceable £10 o.n.o

A Pop up Utility Tent only used once £15 o.n.o

If you are interested in any of it please let me know and I will bring it with me to Shepton otherwise it stays in me garage as we don't have much room in this van for anything :roll:


----------



## Bob44again (Aug 27, 2014)

LadyJ said:


> If anyone is interested I have a Mobile 300 drive away awning colour light blue with a few bits of mud on it :lol: £55 o.n.o
> 
> One of the fancy wind breaks with the fold up metal poles that packs into a smallish bag colour navy £15 o.n.o
> 
> ...


Hello Lady J (& John)

As one who frequently breaks wind (so I'm told... ) your fancy windbreak jobber would us suit ideally ('specially as it's, ermm, 'navy' :wink: ) please reserve said item for yours truly.

(BTW, is it the full-fat straight coke or the diet variety for your good-self these days, ma'am?)

Bob L


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

BTW, is it the full-fat straight coke or the diet variety for your good-self these days, ma'am?)


Neither Bob i'm on slimline bitter lemon now :lol: 

will find a hole for the wind break for you  


Jac


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

If you need to contact me my number is *0753 863 6122* please let me know if your not coming or you get put in a holding bay for the night.

We should be there sometime late afternoon today.

Have a safe trip and look forward to seeing you all soon

Jac & John


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Shepton show*

Thank you so much, Jacquie and John......great weekend.....very quiet...great company....

See you next week

Sundial


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi

We enjoyed our weekend although we only met Peaky (hiya  )

We were the ones who got their awning up (together with blue privacy screens) and had the blimmin' great red dragon on the front of their MH.

Had a nice night at Cheddar last night although a little windy!

Graham


----------

